# Midwest Bottle



## agriffin (Sep 20, 2010)

I LOVE Midwest Bottles!

http://www.midwestbottles.com/index.php?

You can get just a couple of things and they don't charge out the roof for them.  And they ship usps so if it's a real light order (a couple of tops to try) then it can go first class mail which is CHEAP!  I get alot of the silver caps and they are super light.  

I soooooooo want these bottles.

http://www.midwestbottles.com/index.php ... uct&id=399

But they are surplus and I don't want to have to deal with changing later on.  But...oh I love them.  Sigh.

They ship same day or next day and I always get my order super fast.


----------



## Loyceann (Feb 3, 2011)

I use www.sks-bottle.com and www.specialtybottle.com for all my bottles and jars.


----------

